
Rich Hickey on becoming a better developer - Scarbutt
https://gist.github.com/prakhar1989/1b0a2c9849b2e1e912fb
======
d3ntb3ev1l
Mostly agree but the musician analogy. McCartney is a master of none player.
The best bands constantly reinvent their sound and structure exploring and
starting over.

The premise here is starting over or learning new languages resets you to
Zero.

I disagree.

